
Hand-curated newsletter for blog writers and content promotion - imns
http://newsletter.gratify.io/?ref=hackernews
======
imns
Content Weekly's my side project and I'm happy to answer any questions you
might have about it. I'd also love to get any feedback the community has for
me.

As a founder in the mid-west I've seen how content marketing affects our side
projects and day jobs and have spent years combing through all kinds of
resources to try new tricks and tools that help actually get our content
noticed. There's so secret ingredient to make content marketing effective, but
I love figuring out what works and want to share that knowledge with others.

If you're interested in the techincal side of how I made the website, I built
the website with Node.js, Bootstrap, Mailchimp, and Goodbits.io.

~~~
jingles
This is a great idea! Marketing/promoting projects is the biggest challenge
for me.

~~~
imns
Thanks John, I definitely agree, especially if you don't have a huge network
already built up to help you.

------
rmcmenimen
this is awesome! I've been in marketing for too many years but always need
more tips on content promotion. It's so hard to actually get your content
seen...

